# rsyncd - ERROR: module is read only



## balanga (Jun 28, 2016)

When trying to push to a remote rsync daemon I get an error at the client end:


```
root@Desktop:~/tom # rsync -anv ./ root@remoteserver.org::jerry
sending incremental file list
rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [sender]
rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(226) [sender=3.1.2]
```

Here is my rsynd.conf:


```
# rsyncd.conf - Example file, see rsyncd.conf(5)
#

# Set this if you want to stop rsync daemon with rc.d scripts
pid file = /var/run/rsyncd.pid
log file = /var/log/rsyncd.log

# Edit this file before running rsync daemon!!

uid = nobody
gid = nobody
use chroot = no
max connections = 4
syslog facility = local5

[jerry]
        path = /root/rsync
        comment = CVS repository (requires authentication)
#       auth users = root
#       secrets file = /usr/local/etc/rsync/rsyncd.secrets
#       strict modes = false
```
Authorisation has been disabled.


From /var/log/rsynd.log

```
2016/06/28 07:26:09 [86396] connect from cpc20-brad18-2-0-cust170.17-.cable.virginm.net (77.97.156.171)
2016/06/28 07:26:09 [86396] rsync to jerry/ from cpc20-brad18-2-0-cust170.17-.cable.virginm.net (77.97.156.171)
2016/06/28 07:26:09 [86396] ERROR: module is read only
2016/06/28 07:26:09 [86396] rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at ain.c(1016) [Receiver=3.1.2]
```

I presume that the error is referring to the file permission or ownership  of the directory referred to by the modulejerry ie. /root/rsync


```
root@remoteserver:~# ls -al
total 144
drwxr-xr-x   8 root    wheel     512 Jun 28 02:58 .
drwxr-xr-x  19 root    wheel    1024 Jun 19 23:36 ..
drwx------   4 root    wheel     512 May 13 16:36 .cache
drwx------   3 root    wheel     512 May 11 12:27 .config
-rw-r--r--   2 root    wheel     966 Nov 11  2014 .cshrc
-rw-------   1 root    wheel   58388 Jun 24 03:17 .history
-rw-r--r--   1 root    wheel     149 Nov 11  2014 .k5login
drwx------   3 root    wheel     512 May 11 12:27 .local
-rw-r--r--   1 root    wheel     297 Nov 11  2014 .login
-rw-------   1 root    wheel     278 May 14 14:41 .mysql_history
-rw-r--r--   2 root    wheel     254 Nov 11  2014 .profile
-rw-------   1 root    wheel    1024 May 11 22:34 .rnd
-rw-------   1 root    wheel   28238 Jun 20 16:45 mbox
drwxr-xr-x   3 root    wheel     512 May 13 16:43 myproject
drwxrwxrwx   2 nobody  nobody    512 Jun 28 02:58 rsync
```

Just to add, FreeBSD is running at both ends.

Can somebody explain what I'm missing here, as it's driving me nuts.


----------



## mfoacs (Sep 12, 2018)

add `read only = false` in the path section.
For the sake of security, I also suggest adding 
`hosts allow = Your.IP.Address.Here`


----------

